# Sneaking your babies into public places...



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I like to take Pebbles with me when I go places, but this becomes extremely difficult when we get kicked out everywhere we go  I always have her in a carrier and she's usually pretty well behaved when she's in it, so she doesn't bark or anything. Here are just a few places that never let me in with her: Wal Mart, local Gas Stations, a local PET STORE :HistericalSmiley: , Kinney Drugs...and the list goes on. From reading previous posts, I have noticed that a lot of you guys mention taking your babies everywhere-even to work! How do you do it?!?!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I use to talk Mia with me everywhere until I got the other fluffs. You need a bag that she can't be seen in. I recently got kicked out of CVS because I was carrying her the other times she was in her Hotdog bags and they don't even notice her. They are normally picky were they have food products because of sanitary restrictions and health ordinances. I had a little pink bag that looked like a purse and she would go to resturants with me without anyones knowledge and I would sneak in pieces of chicken. I remember one day we went to a buffet type of resturant and she was fine in my bag and eating when we went to pay my hubby thought he was cute he told the cashier in a low voice so I couldn't hear "ask her what she has in the bag" so when I get to the front of the register the cashier ask me what I had in there and my hubby starts barking I could have killed him. Thank God that the cashier was a dog lover.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh- I just about died laughing when I read your restaurant story!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I take mine everywhere , in my area I get away with it - I just fling Arabella at them , she's a major fan of socializing with others . Princess Charlotte sits in my trolley as I supermarket , they all know I'd never leave her where she could get stolen . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I never would bring Nemo anyplace where he isn't aloud :huh: I'm a wimp :biggrin:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I rarely take Tucker anywhere because he gets car sick all the time. That's just nasty!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

NEVER but then I never try either. I'm afraid of getting kicked out! Plus I have three and seldome leave without all of them when I do go someplace I usually have someone else in the car with them while I run an errand. Toby gets an outing every Wednesday for training classes and the girls get left behind, but that's about the only time.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

I know what you mean about Walmart. I went and picked up my grandaughter the other day to spend the week end which she lives 2 hours away and on the way back to my house my husband and i decided to get her an electric scooter, which she is 7 yrs old, so we stopped at wal-mart. It was 90 outside and getting hotter so i took sugar with us.

Just as we got to the door this lady comes out and says sorry but you can't take that dog in the store. I was telling her how far away we lived and all wal-marts didn't have the scooter and it was to hot to leave the dog in the car but she
said no way no how. 

So guess what we had to go all the way home and drop off the dog and go to another wal-mart. anyway it all worked out fine Sugar was happy to be home and my grandaughter was happy to go and get the scooter.

Everyone have a blessed day.

sugar's mom
sheila


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a little blue bag that no one can see them in that zips up all the way. There are holes in the side, so if you really look you could see them, but no one ever seems to look that close. I snuck one into a restaurant for breakfast one day because we were out of town and it was too hot to leave her in the car. She was fine and no one noticed. I usually only do it when we have them with us on vacation and it is too hot in the car, and then it's only one. One day we took 3 of them into Lowes. We put them in a shopping cart and they stood on their back legs with their front feet on the edge of the cart and attracted so much attention that we couldn't get any shopping done. Also one of them started barking because he was so happy to see all the people. We made a quick exit and I told my daughter we wouldn't be doing THAT again.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I quit trying to sneak her anywhere. It turned out to be more stressful than it was fun. Plus it is so hard to take her anywhere anyway because of all the extra stuff I have to take. There's the harness, leash, dress, comb (in case she messes up her hair on the way), water bowl, bottled water, snacks, and potty pads. I might as well just buy a diaper bag because that's what it feels like carrying all that around.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie and I have just started getting brave. I have a Hot Dog bag so her head sticks out, it's not exactly incognito. But I took her to the hardware store the other day, and into Kohls (a department store). If I have to stop really quick at somewhere like the grocery store, I use my remote car starter to keep the A/C running for her in the car. Then I can dash in for an item or two and know she's safe. I don't do it very often though, because she really doesn't like it when I leave her...she barks at me like, "Mommy, you forgot someone!!!"


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My Mikey loooved his indogneeto bag. I could take him anywhere in it because you couldn't tell there was a dog in it. 

To be in line with health codes, I'd avoid taking a dog anywhere food is sold or served...that just makes it uncomfortable for the people that have to ask you to leave (they probably think your dog is adorable but have to tell you to go).


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (tiffany @ Jun 20 2008, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594104


> I quit trying to sneak her anywhere. It turned out to be more stressful than it was fun. Plus it is so hard to take her anywhere anyway because of all the extra stuff I have to take. There's the harness, leash, dress, comb (in case she messes up her hair on the way), water bowl, bottled water, snacks, and potty pads. I might as well just buy a diaper bag because that's what it feels like carrying all that around.[/B]


I agree, it takes the fun out of it. I love to take Maggie to places where is welcomed.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i don't even bother anymore. i used to take mass everywhere with me, he was excellent. but as soon as he started having seizures, i was afraid something would trigger one and he'd get stuck having one in the small confined space of a bag - then where would we be? so, no more taking him. 

i wouldn't even consider taking mini anywhere. she's an absolute spaz. lol


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Before I got Tess I took Zoey every I could. She even went to work with me. With two it's so much harder and I can't take one and leave the one home alone. Now when I got to the post office or bank they want to know where the girls are. 

I have a carrier that looks like a diaper bag. I keep it packed with bowls, food, water, treats, extra harness & lead, hair bands, combs & even poop grab bags. I take it every time I leave the house with them. You never know when you might be gone longer than you thought. Zoey's on a special diet so I don't want to be late getting home with no food. This has been great and I've been glad I had more times than I can count.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm lucky - I live in a very dog friendly area. 

I do not try to take Izzy and Hemi anywhere that sells food like a Target, CVS, Walmart, Grocery Stores, etc. As they can get into a lot of trouble with the health dept. and I understand that. But there are several restaurants that let me sit outside with her - they always say "If someone complains we'll have to ask you to leave. It's against the health code, but we try to overlook it" Then they bring the dogs water and play with them. No one ever complains.

But the dogs seem to be welcome at the pet stores, clothing stores, electronics stores, home improvement stores, hair salons. No one ever complains. Hemi my Havanese ususally sits in a cart or is in a stroller or his carried. Izzy has a bag that her head can stick out of. 

Leslie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a plain black microfiber Sherpa Tote Around Town Bag I purchased especially because it looks like a generic black tote with mesh on the sides. It's not too stylish, but it serves its purpose. Unless she has her head hanging out, no one would notice her.

I've taken Nikki to (outdoor seating only) a restaurant, and several stores. I'd skip the grocery store, but when I go out of town, I would try and take her everywhere I went.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

I take Maggie every where I go (almost); grocery store, restaurants, department stores. I use to even to her to work. I had a little kennel under my desk. We did get kick out of this restaurant in Cheney called Lenny's. Maggie was in a Carrier but I was a little too brave and unzipped the door so she could stick her head out. The waitress thought she was cute but Lenny saw her and made us leave. Haven't been back since. I saw a lady with a German Shepard service dog at the grocery store and told her she needed to go eat at Lenny's. She said she was going to go there with here dog and order a cup of coffee and sit there all day. I don't know if she did.

I know I'm kind of a rebel, always have been. The health code thing doesn't cut it for me, because I know Maggie is probably cleaner than most of the people that come in there. And what about babies in diapers should they not be allowed because of the health concerns. Don't get me wrong I love babies. I think babies and dogs (that are properly trained-I mean the dogs) should be allowed anywhere.

I wish more places would be pet friendly.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Chloe has an Eastside Collection carrier, it's off white with black patent style buckles. It looks like a large purse with some mesh on it. She is pretty incognito in it. She can do her business outside as well as on a pad, so I don't have to take pads anywhere. She likes to drink ice water, so if she is thirsty, we can go to McD's for an ice water.

We have gone to pet stores, the Mall (away from the food court), the grocery store- it was hot and a quick stop on the way home. No one noticed her at the grocery store or they might have said something. I think the fact that she is totally enclosed in her carrier makes a difference also. We have gone to Walgreens, for some reason they don't mind dogs, some stores actually like it. There is a small bar that all of my friends go to, and I know I could take her there If I want to. It's kind of like a smaller, dirtier "Cheers".

There isn't a lot of the "purse puppy" thing going on around here. I think that people usually either don't know how to react or Don't mind.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

since Muffy went to the bridge, Matilda has a fear of being all alone, so she has been going everywhere with me. She use to hate the dog carrier purse, but has changed her mind now, she is soooooo quiet. I take her in Walmart, department stores, and out door restaurants. I carry her in her hotdog bag in Lowes and Home Depoe, they told me she was welcome anytime there.The other day I used her stroller and took her to the mall, I was stopped three times by people who ask if they could take her picture in her stroller, of course Matilda had to pose for them B) While we were getting on the elevator someone took a picture, B) as long as she is quiet I will continue taking her.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 20 2008, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594365


> since Muffy went to the bridge, Matilda has a fear of being all alone, so she has been going everywhere with me. She use to hate the dog carrier purse, but has changed her mind now, she is soooooo quiet. I take her in Walmart, department stores, and out door restaurants. I carry her in her hotdog bag in Lowes and Home Depoe, they told me she was welcome anytime there.The other day I used her stroller and took her to the mall, I was stopped three times by people who ask if they could take her picture in her stroller, of course Matilda had to pose for them B) While we were getting on the elevator someone took a picture, B) as long as she is quiet I will continue taking her.[/B]



It's funny how they know.....Mia doesn't even move maybe her head back and forth to see what is going on they know they are suppose to be quiet. I have to go to the county building dept. to pull permits all the time and I usually take her and 80% of the time people in the line don't notice her. Now my friends that work there make me take her out so they can hold her. (Mia doesn't like that) Now Peanut hides in the bag when I take him there and Cody barks so he doesn't go to the building department to much going on for his likes. :smstarz:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (PreciousPups @ Jun 20 2008, 05:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594064


> I rarely take Tucker anywhere because he gets car sick all the time. That's just nasty!![/B]


Ditto. I really hate that, too. I would love to take him everywhere, but I am also a wimp about trying to sneak him into places where I could get kicked out, plus he (and my last Malt) were really not so tiny as to not be noticed.

Cyndi


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When there was just Lacie, she went everywhere with me in her "to go" bag. She never made a sound and usually went to sleep in the bag. I even took her to Court twice in Boca Raton when I had to testify at a securities trial. No one ever knew she was with me until afterwards when I took her out of the bag to "go potty".

I've taken her to movies with me -- almost everywhere.

Tilly is another story. For one thing, she's bigger and for another, she won't be still in the bag. So unless I take JUST Lacie with me, we don't sneak in anywhere.


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

Puck goes everywhere with me!. . 

So far we've gone to Wal Mart, PetSmart, Hobby Lobby, Home Depot, and I think a few other places.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (lindsay @ Jun 21 2008, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594958


> Puck goes everywhere with me!. .
> 
> So far we've gone to Wal Mart, PetSmart, Hobby Lobby, Home Depot, and I think a few other places.[/B]


Does puck like to attend hockey games?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

In New York, dogs are welcomed almost everywhere except for food stores and restaurants, although some restaurants with
outdoor tables allow them. I did sneak Bonnie :brownbag: into a restaurant once, and she was very good for a while - then she started getting antsy and they did notice, but they just smiled - it was a French restaurant.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jun 22 2008, 02:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594977


> In New York, dogs are welcomed almost everywhere except for food stores and restaurants, although some restaurants with
> outdoor tables allow them. I did sneak Bonnie :brownbag: into a restaurant once, and she was very good for a while - then she started getting antsy and they did notice, but they just smiled - it was a French restaurant. [/B]



I live in NY and I don't have such good luck :angry: haha


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I RUN IN AND OUT OF EVERYWHERE WITH BACI.BUT ONLY IN A BAG MOST OF THE TIME I KEEP THE ZIPPER OPENED .IF I'M GOING INTO A MARKET I ZIPPER HIM ALL THE WAY ,AND I MUST SAY IT JUST LOOKS LIKE A HAND BAG. I HAVE SAT WITH HIM IN OUTSIDE RESTAURANTS BUT HE WILL NOT STAY ON THE GROUND SO IF I CANT PUT HIM ON MY LAP HE STARTS BARKING .THERES A PLACE ON EAST 62ND ST LEX THE CAFÉ SIDE .I GO THERE TO EAT ALL THE TIME WHEN HE IS WITH ME.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Glory Girl is learning to be a good "bag dog" so she doesn't go EVERY where with me but, yet. However, Mr Wookie has been a GREAT "bag dog" since day one. And he has been EVERYWHERE. I can't even name all the places he's been. One time sticks out in my mind though. We were at Publix, Wookie in the bag sitting in the front seat section. We got all the shopping done and we were in line, waiting to pay. And Wookie did his "Kitten" sound... and the man behind me said, "do you have a cat in there?" The cashier then said "oh I love cats let me see it." I was laughing so hard I couldn't pull Wookie out of his bag, but he did pop his head up when I unzipped it all the way. EVERYONE looked very confused :HistericalSmiley: when they saw a dog.

I just zipped his bag back up, paid and left. Hey, I got my dogs as COMPANIONS and if I sit at home they are with me and if I go out, I want them with me also.

So many places I go, ask me now IF I go there without one of the dogs, "where is your dog?!" :thumbsup: 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hmm I wonder why she keeps getting caught if she's in a carrier and doesn't bark? I also take Perri everywhere with me - you name it, he's probably been. :biggrin: We've only been caught twice. The first time was I went into a sandwhich shop and I was careless while waiting and put Perri's bag on top of a stool and they saw him. The other time was when we were coming out of a movie and the manager was out front looking and waiting for me. So someone else in the theater obviously told on us. So really, I've only been "caught" once LOL.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Several of you have mentioned taking your dogs to salons and they don't mind. I was told they could not be in them at two salons and another one didn't seem to mind. The two that said they couldn't be there said it was against health codes. I didn't sneak them into any of them. I tried to take them to a scrapbooking store in another city one time without sneaking them in, because we were on vacation and it was hot out. I only had two and they were small, and I told her we wouldn't put them down, but it was a definate no. I sometimes wonder if people see all that hair when they are in full coat, and think they will get hair everywhere. Oh well, to each his own. I used to have a rubber stamp store, and I don't think I ever had anybody bring a dog in, but I don't think I would have minded a little one. I have taken a dog into the school to a ball game and had it in a bag, but by the time all my daughters friends had to hold it, I'm sure somebody official had to have known it was there and they didn't say anything. I've also walked in with one in my arms to get my daughter after a practice of some kind and no one said anything. Maybe it depends on the temperament of the dog and the people.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes Perri goes to my salon. He goes there in his stroller, the owner doesn't mind. It is against health codes though so you'd have to find someone who doesn't care. (I wouldn't try to sneak him into a hair salon as 1. it would be very hard to hide them even if in bag and 2. you're usually in there too long for them to just sit in a bag.) He also goes no problem to my chiropractor (even gets on the table for an adjustment too), my nail salon in his stroller and sits on my lap if I have a pedi, my day spa (sits in a chair), and to my massage place, where he usually sits on a chair and then comes up on the table with me so he can have a reiki session too. So these are all places where I don't sneak him and there are health codes for these places I'm sure, but the owners don't mind.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jun 22 2008, 02:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594978


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jun 22 2008, 02:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594977





> In New York, dogs are welcomed almost everywhere except for food stores and restaurants, although some restaurants with
> outdoor tables allow them. I did sneak Bonnie :brownbag: into a restaurant once, and she was very good for a while - then she started getting antsy and they did notice, but they just smiled - it was a French restaurant. [/B]



I live in NY and I don't have such good luck :angry: haha
[/B][/QUOTE]

Bring Pebbles in to the big city - you'll see! :chili:


----------



## CountryGirl2 (Jun 23, 2008)

We take Laci with us everytime we leave the house if were especially going in the car, we take her into Home Depot, Lowes, any hardware store, Goodwill. No-one ever says anything, she loves and gives everybody kisses.

Laci is 6 and would never tolerate a carry bag, but I've only owned her 1.5 yrs and she hates clips in her hair too. I've tryed till I'm blue in the face and she pulls them out or swipes them off on the couch or wherever. She has 50 homemade dresses I've made her. My DH says she has more clothes than he does!, and she's great about wearing clothes,puts her head down to get the dress or shirt on cause she's going bye, bye.... LOL


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jun 22 2008, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595362


> Yes Perri goes to my salon. He goes there in his stroller, the owner doesn't mind. It is against health codes though so you'd have to find someone who doesn't care. (I wouldn't try to sneak him into a hair salon as 1. it would be very hard to hide them even if in bag and 2. you're usually in there too long for them to just sit in a bag.) He also goes no problem to my chiropractor (even gets on the table for an adjustment too), my nail salon in his stroller and sits on my lap if I have a pedi, my day spa (sits in a chair), and to my massage place, where he usually sits on a chair and then comes up on the table with me so he can have a reiki session too. So these are all places where I don't sneak him and there are health codes for these places I'm sure, but the owners don't mind.[/B]



I take mine to my salon every Sat. I am lucky that i am one of their regulars so they don't mind. Its a ritual now LOL. I used to take them to coffee shops but my BF gets stressed out because Brie likes to bark. So now there time out an about with mommy is Saturday morning. It was a lot easier to go on outings when i just had one dog as i now have a bag on each shoulder. I would prefer it if Bentley walked but he loves his HotDog Bag soooooooooo much. :wub:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Over the years this subject has always been one of my "hot buttons". I believe it is wrong and irresponsible to "sneak" your dog in ANYWHERE. Rules are posted for a reason and by breaking those rules you are saying "I'm more important than anyone else". Whether it's health codes or just personal preferance of the person who owns the business when a "no dogs allowed" sign is posted it means EVERYONE not everyone "but me". 

If you sneak your dog in with you and you have children, how do you explain to them why you have broken the rules? Many people do not realize that if you sneak an animal into a restaurant and the Health Department discovers you it's the OWNER of the restaurant who gets fined, not you. How about the person who is severly allergic and goes somewhere that animals aren't allowed and ends up sitting next to someone with a pup in a bag? 

The person with the Rotweiller thinks their dog is just as cute and nice as we think our dog is, so if it's ok for us to sneak our pups in why not them? Just yesterday I was at an open air market, someone had their dog with them the dog was barking and jumping and generally very annoying. The owner seems to think it was "cute", I thought it was very irritating. On the way out I did see a sign that said no "pets" 

Whether it makes sense to us or not a business owner has the right to set the rules in their establishment, it is our choice whether we frequent that establishment but not our choice whether we follow the rules.

I take Ty anywhere he is welcomed, but always check first. My hairdresser loves Ty and has no problem with me bringing him but I always check before I take him somewhere.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

My dog is cleaner and quieter than a small child so I don't feel guilty about taking her everywhere. As long as she's in a bag where she can't be seen or heard (she did growl once---once!) I don't see anything wrong with it.

I have separation anxiety!!! ha!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Jun 30 2008, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598447


> Over the years this subject has always been one of my "hot buttons". I believe it is wrong and irresponsible to "sneak" your dog in ANYWHERE. Rules are posted for a reason and by breaking those rules you are saying "I'm more important than anyone else". Whether it's health codes or just personal preferance of the person who owns the business when a "no dogs allowed" sign is posted it means EVERYONE not everyone "but me".
> 
> If you sneak your dog in with you and you have children, how do you explain to them why you have broken the rules? Many people do not realize that if you sneak an animal into a restaurant and the Health Department discovers you it's the OWNER of the restaurant who gets fined, not you. How about the person who is severly allergic and goes somewhere that animals aren't allowed and ends up sitting next to someone with a pup in a bag?
> 
> ...


 :goodpost: I totally agree with you.
I used to own a restaurant and it never happened to us but I love dogs and all animals but they werent aloud in my husbands restaurant and if they were and we got caught it would have been a HUGE fine, how is that fair to my husband, it's not. I would never bring Nemo anywhere he wasn't supposed to be, good mannered or not who am I to put some owner of an establishment in that position/ I think it's rude and thoughtless..JMO


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm glad I live in a state where the owners of restaurants and other establishments can make his own rules about whether or not they want to allow pets. I can then choose to patronize the establishment or not.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

It's the health department not my husband who can make his own law


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598536


> It's the health department not my husband who can make his own law[/B]


Your husband isn't Lenny is he? :eek2_gelb2: Just kidding.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Stelkia Maltese @ Jun 30 2008, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598539


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598536





> It's the health department not my husband who can make his own law[/B]


Your husband isn't Lenny is he? :eek2_gelb2: Just kidding.
[/B][/QUOTE]
who is lenny :blink:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

In Florida it is against the law to leave any animal ( cat or dog)in a unoccupied vehicle, even in the winter, even with the windows cracked. You can get a ticket and a hefty fine. So we plan our weekend errands to include Emma when both of us are present or we skip the places that are not Pet friendly.


Welcomed: PetSmart, PetCo, Petland, The Grateful Dog, Paws for the Moment, Tractor Supply, Car Wash, Tack stores, most outdoor cafes

Smuggled in in a Dog Purse: Dunkin Donuts, Crispers (outside seating), Walgreen's, 

Thrown Out: Terry's Bar (outside seating)and they were rude too (the place was a dive anyway)

Not welcomed in & I wouldn't try: Supermarkets or indoor restaurants


By the way, during a recent vacation (May 2008) we noted in Italy, Austria and Hungary dogs were allowed in most places including restaurants. And we have heard that most of Europe is that way. It figures...


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

I wish we (the United States) were a little more relaxed like Europe as far as being pet friendly. I don't know what the big health problem is anyway.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 30 2008, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598543


> QUOTE (Stelkia Maltese @ Jun 30 2008, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598539





> QUOTE (I Found Nemo) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598536





> It's the health department not my husband who can make his own law[/B]


Your husband isn't Lenny is he? :eek2_gelb2: Just kidding.
[/B][/QUOTE]
who is lenny :blink:
[/B][/QUOTE]
It's a long story that I previously posted in this thread, but basically he kicked me out of his restaurant. But where I live it's the owner's option to let you in his restaurant unless of course you have a service animal or it's prescibed by a Mental Health doctor then he is required to let you bring your dog.


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

Ha! The only place I've taken Bella where she isn't allowed is when we go to see my great-grandma
in a retirement home!
I put her in this Lulu Pink bag and nobody ever noticed,nobody was around actully lol, 
but one time a girl who worked there was walking down the hall and I'm wa thinking ohhh crap, 
thank goodness this was when she was younger, and could fit in the bag better or she would of
barked probably and she would of seen her! lol So I kind of hide the bag behind my
mom and just smiled at the lady until she passed!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I know that I am in the minority, but I do not think it is right to "sneak" our fluffs in somewhere that it is posted for them to not be. It may be inconvenient to me to rearrange my time in a manner that I bring the pups to places allowed, then take them home to go to places that they aren't. I do agree that there are many fluffs (especially ours) that are cleaner than alot of people and kids. But it isn't up to us. As has been previously stated, owners of establishments have their own rules and the governmental authorities over whatever business has their rules. Also being a parent to skin kids, I am trying to teach my children that rules are there for their safety, and not to be broken but to be RESPECTED. For me, it is a matter of respect. I am related to people who are very allergic to animals, including my "hypo-allergenic" fluffs. It isn't their fault, but they suffer. I would not want to put them in a position of suffering in a place where my fluff wasn't supposed to be to begin with.
If there is a question as to whether they are allowed or not, call the store prior and ask the manager on duty.
I have taken the fluffs (yes, two of them at times) into Lowes, Home Depot, all the pet stores around us. I even took Frosty into KMart one day, but as soon as I walked into the store I spoke to an employee and explained that this wasn't a planned trip and with it being freezing outside would it be okay for me to pick up this one item. If they had said no, I would have respected that and left. But, they did allow me to get the item and just asked that I not bring Frosty back. Not that they didn't think that she was cute, precious, etc., but because of all the regulations and if the owners came in, they would lose their job as well as the establishment getting fined.
Sorry, not a popular opinion, but I look at it like this. I don't take my children into the nicer, more expensive restaurants that "grown-ups" go to relax at because I understand that for some this isn't acceptable. No there aren't rules against it (at most places) but it is a courtesy. I want my children to be courteous, so I must model that behavior as well as respect. If I don't respect others (whether I like it, or even agree with it), then how will I teach my children that lesson?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

^^^^
:goodpost: 

I absolutely agree with you!! We only make it MORE difficult for places to become pet friendly when we break the rules!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Jul 4 2008, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600642


> ^^^^
> :goodpost:
> 
> I absolutely agree with you!! We only make it MORE difficult for places to become pet friendly when we break the rules![/B]


Me, too - I'm not saying I necessarily *agree* with the rules, but they are there for a reason.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Good Lord!!

Sneak them in????

I try to "sneak" *away* from them. :HistericalSmiley: 

And nope, I've owned/managed a few businesses. I expect my clients to abide by my rules.
Although my rules were few, and dogs were more than welcome, my clients did respect the
few I had.

I cannot imagine going to a nice restauarant in bare feet, and expecting them to let me in
because I forgot my shoes, and am hungry ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I completely agree that you should not literally "sneak" dogs into where you know they are not allowed. Most of the time I try to hide her if I am uncertain if dogs are allowed or not. It's just that I am amazed when I am not allowed in a pet store with Pebbles


----------



## rondag0610 (Sep 4, 2008)

When I do take Laci, she's of course in a carrier. I sneak her into fast food restaurants all the time, who ever is with me places my order, as I scurry to find a table away from the employees. Laci remains in her carrier, but pokes her little head out to see where we are I suppose, then settles while I eat. I have been at Walmart, when a customer saw her and stated to the cashier as we were waiting in line (as if I couldn't hear her) "I didn't think dogs were allowed in here"...cashier replied back "They're not! I simply turned and politely told them both..."I don't see why not, they certainly are more disciplined than some children". She gave me a dirly look as she took her screaming kiddos out of the store!!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Kruze has been alot of places with me, we went to Gatlinburg TN last fall, he was welcome in every shop we went into, at home I have taken him into Wal Mart, Target, and various other places, I agree he is cleaner than most people and better behaved than a lot of children.
I am the High School Cheer Coach, my girls all know Kruze and know I don't like to leave him, I have taken him to the last 2 football games, he goes in his bag, when we get there, he sits on my lap for the whole game, and when the game is over I tell him to get back in the bag, in he goes, and most people don't even know he is there, these are just JV games, I haven't taken him to Varsity games, I have much more to do on those game nights, maybe some day.
I don't like to leave him, he hates the crate, and digs at the sides all the time he is in there, so I put him in the walk in closet, last week we left him a few hours, and the appatently jumped on the bifold doors until he got it lose from the top pin and got out. so we take him when we can.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i took muffin to party city with me yesterday. she was very well welcomed! She looked soooo cute. I put her in the carrying shopping baskets snd then put it in the pushing cart. lol she was looking at everything. ev eryone was looking at her! lol cute!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I take Jaz with me everywhere except food stores. In my small town she's welcome everywhere. I think at first they thought I was crazy but now they expect to see her. When I take her to walmart with me I put her in her stroller and put a blanket over the front and no one knows she's a dog. She only barked once. Some lady just looked up and looked around and then went back to her shopping. If you stop for too long she gets restless so I usually only take her with me if I only need a few things and keep moving. I don't take her in stores that have posted signs that say no dogs but I take her everywhere else.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I took my baby imani to hang out with with me and my friends. It was at a shopping center with a movie theatre. I just wanted to drop by and get some food and say hi so I bought imani with me in her carrier. When my friends saw her they made a big seen and everybody ran over to her and asked to hold her(and I didn't let them because she was so tiny) but even the people giving out tickets wanted to pet her. One of my friends that I let hold her(only because she has a lil malt herself) wanted to take her inside this Mexican restaurant, Chipotle, and I'm like "no that's unsanitary"(because she wasn't even in her carrier) and she said "no nobody will notice, they'll think she's a toy." So we went in and literally everybody in the restaurant looked at us and said "awwwww" and ran over to pet her. We didn't get kicked out either. We just got our food and left. She was only 1.4 lbs and people would stop and ask if she was real and then she would move and they would all go "awwwwwww" and ask me where I got her from. I only stayed there for about 45 mins. I think she loved being the center of attention. She never got scared.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

When I am on trips I don't leave Wolfie in the hotel room and I don't leave him in the car alone.

I either take him in a front pack (like one for a baby) or a pink purse he fits comfortably in.

If I am with a family member and one of us can wait outside with him, while the other goes marketing.....we do.

I ask restaurants if they allow dogs at their outside seating and so far all have said yes.

People rarely notice him in either the front pack or the purse. He is very quiet by nature (unless home where he barks like a machine gun at passing dogs he sees from the picture window!)


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't sneak mine anywhere either....my first Chloe is very reactive so we limit her outings to those that don't stress her or mommy. 
Daphne doesn't know a stranger and wants everyone to come see her - but she doesn't bark. I usually take her in the stroller. Abby is my little diva and she will lay quietly in my lap or in the stroller when we're out.

My family has owned a business for many years and I respect the establishment,s wishes even if I don't agree with them. I will always ask before bringing them in. I can't imagine any of them enjoying a movie with all the loud noises and I won't bring them into a business that sells food since it is a health department issue.

Restaurants that have outdoor seating here usually are fine with them. Abby loves the carrier and Daphne will tolerate it, however I have residual damage from an ankle injury a few years ago and walking is easier for me if they are in the stroller. I also usually only take one with me at a time - we rotate so it's kept fair...  Sometimes we will take all three though and that's fun too....


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I took imani everywhere with me. I took her to football games when it was warm and my friend brings her 6 lb Japanese chin and they both just sit in their bags or on a lap. To neighborhood bbqs, she'd walk around and everybody would be like 'is that a dog' because she was so tiny. I took her to my dance studio(alot of people brought their little dogs there) And to the mall which she just fell asleep in her carrier. I a great traveler. She rarely every barked, even in the house. She loved the people, dogs, and children. She did alot in her short life.


----------

